
(Scheme (in Java (by Peter Norvig))) - shawndumas
http://norvig.com/jscheme.html
======
zephjc
"Since April 1998, development has been picked up by others, notably Tim
Hickey at Brandeis [...]"

It seems Hickeys are cornering the Lisp-on-Java market.

